# "Take out time out" portable disciplinary mat



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Take-Out-Time-Ou...3A1%7C294%3A50

A women at my playdate had this...she said it really works... thoughts?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

My first few thoughts are UAVs so I won't go there.

Does remind me of the mats my inlaws use for their dogs. The dogs have been trained to lay on mats at home so when they travel they just bring the mats with them and they work just as well as kennels for giving the dogs a clear place that's "theirs".

Edited versions of my first few thoughts:
So the kid has to *stand* for a time out?
And you pull this







mat out right in front of everyone?
And...okay, I'd better stop, I'm going UAV again.


----------



## lumom (Jan 9, 2005)

I wonder how one would get their child to stay in that one spot? I have concerns about time outs themselves, so my thoughts about that mat are not positive.


----------



## Daphneduck (Jan 22, 2009)

I imagine that it would be pretty humiliating for a child to have to sit/stand on that thing, especially in front of their peers. That mother might as well carry around a dunce cap for her child, IMO.


----------



## Freefromitall (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm confused as to why, if you do timeouts, you'd need a portable mat. My mom did timeouts, without a special rug. Maybe she was just lucky that she could consistently find buildings with walls and corners and such?


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea she said what makes it work is that everyone around them stares at her kid (20 months?) and thats what makes him listen. She uses it at the grocery store etc. I guess its the embarassment that does the trick









We do time outs, but not in public, and if we are at a friends house, its just sitting on a chair away from the kids playing...

HA, my kid would NEVER stay in one spot even if I glued her bum to the floor. She can acrobat her way out of things with straps, let alone things without them.


----------



## betsyj (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't like timeouts either but if I did I tihnk I could probably manage to do one without spending 10 bucks on a mat.

Where did this obssession with buying our way to good kids come from??


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it. And I think time out is very gd if it is used properly.

When a child is acting out, like violently or something, a time out gives them a minute to compose themself and I personally belive in removing the child from the situation.

I use time outs occasionaly but overuse makes them not work at all. If my kid is hitting or something, I dont care if they are embarrased or not! LOL. seriously?

eta: I use time out with my 3 yr old and 6 yr old.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I would never use it on a 20 mo old. i dont know if a 20 mo old knows about embbarrasment. they dont care what others think yet.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

It creeps me out. I wonder if it would bother me so much if it didn't look like a bleeping target...


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Yea she said what makes it work is that everyone around them stares at her kid (20 months?) and thats what makes him listen. She uses it at the grocery store etc. I guess its the embarassment that does the trick









We do time outs, but not in public, and if we are at a friends house, its just sitting on a chair away from the kids playing...

HA, my kid would NEVER stay in one spot even if I glued her bum to the floor. She can acrobat her way out of things with straps, let alone things without them.

She uses it at the grocery store? Instead of just making her kid sit in the cart? Does she *like* taking forever shopping? Does she have a stupid idea here or am I just too lazy? Because that doesn't sound appealing at all--even allowing for not liking timeouts.

Hey, kid, you're acting out, so I'm going to drag out this shopping trip by pulling out a mat and making you stand on it for x minutes.

Maybe the kid's embarrassed, but I'd bet people are actually staring at the MOM.

I thought it was bad enough as something for at a play group. But during a shopping trip? How is she not burning up with embarrassment every time she pulls it out?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I like it. And I think time out is very gd if it is used properly.

When a child is acting out, like violently or something, a time out gives them a minute to compose themself and I personally belive in removing the child from the situation.

I use time outs occasionaly but overuse makes them not work at all. If my kid is hitting or something, I dont care if they are embarrased or not! LOL. seriously?

eta: I use time out with my 3 yr old and 6 yr old.

How does the mat help with removing them from the situation?


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Yea she said what makes it work is that everyone around them stares at her kid (20 months?) and thats what makes him listen. She uses it at the grocery store etc. I guess its the embarassment that does the trick

She puts her one year old on a big portable bullseye, in the grocery store? I can't imagine. Up front, I'm anti-timeout (the punitive, isolating kind), but still -- a bullseye?

I think, beyond the calling attention to it factor, part of it's utility is that it's the same mat every time. I imagine just the sight of the mat is enough to be threatening after a while. Two mothers I know who swear by the wooden spoon method of discipline kind of say the same thing, the consistency of the spoon is 'helpful'. Blech.

No thanks.


----------



## Just My Opinion (Nov 26, 2008)

The bottom line, for me, is that there is _something_ keeping the child on the mat. I highly douubt it is insightful and sincere remorse and empathy with the desire to want to help right a "wrong" they may have created or contributed to. Those emotions are the residual 'goal', if you will, of gentle discipline. Anything else is just punishment to inflict embarrassment, humiliation, or isolation in order to appease a parents' (or onlookers) need to feel in control. I am extremely uncomfortable with time-outs _of this vein_

I am not above taking a screaming, tantruming child out of a store to cool off, or temporarily removing a child who may be hitting (as an example), but this mat would not serve any purpose in a volitle situation like that. A child out of control of their emotions is, in no way, going to stand on a small circle whilst being gawked at by peers and adults alike, without an underlying (or not so underlying) threat of something worse if the child dissents.

Just my opinion.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I'm not anti time-out in all cases, but discipline through humiliation is awful. That makes me so sad for her LO.


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daphneduck* 
I imagine that it would be pretty humiliating for a child to have to sit/stand on that thing, especially in front of their peers. That mother might as well carry around a dunce cap for her child, IMO.









:


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just My Opinion* 

I am not above taking a screaming, tantruming child out of a store to cool off, or temporarily removing a child who may be hitting (as an example), but this mat would not serve any purpose in a volitle situation like that. A child out of control of their emotions is, in no way, going to stand on a small circle whilst being gawked at by peers and adults alike, without an underlying (or not so underlying) threat of something worse if the child dissents.

Exactly


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm not against time-outs per se (well, I'm more of a "time-in" kind of gal), but this seems demeaning and humiliating.

ETA: But hey, it's waterproof. Think of the poolside possibilities.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw this thing at the Chapters a few months ago and I felt nauseated and disgusted by it. I was also very vocal about how disgusting of a product it was and how this item should not be for sale and how any child placed on this bulls eye would feel humiliated. I was with my sister so I was talking loudly to her, just in case someone else near by was listening


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I've used time-outs with DS1 occasionally... but I could never see using this. Usually, if we're in a store, and one of the kids is acting out, we leave. That's enough "discipline."

If I really need to continue shopping and DS is still acting out (and we've addressed the not hungry, tired, need to go potty, etc. issues)... I'll just pull over the shopping cart and we'll sort of stand in the aisle towards a shelf. No big deal, but effective.

Not only would DS be mortified if I pulled out that contraption, so would I.

I can't see putting a 20 month old on time-out anyway?







: DD is 19 months old, and if one of her brothers goes on time-out, she always follows them to keep them company. She has no clue that they're in trouble.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *umsami* 
If I really need to continue shopping and DS is still acting out (and we've addressed the not hungry, tired, need to go potty, etc. issues)... I'll just pull over the shopping cart and we'll sort of stand in the aisle towards a shelf. No big deal, but effective.

Yup. I knew a kid who used to kick the person pushing the cart sometimes. His mom would slap him. He'd kick again, etc. Another woman who took him sometimes would take a step back from the cart, and tell him that she wasn't going to push it if he was going to kick. He'd quit. Guess who he kept kicking longer?


----------



## milkmamamerina (Sep 29, 2008)

I saw this mat a while back in our local educational toy store. I thought the idea was to give the child a distinct perimeter/boundary so that there would be less wandering during a time out, and that it was portable to provide consistency.

It seemed fine, but not worth the 10-15 bucks it was priced at, so I passed it by.. I'm so glad I did. I hadn't even thought about the embarassment factor (as I saw it at the store and dismissed it as an overpriced gimmick)

IMO embarassment is a destructive discipline tactic that is a gray area in the realm of emotional abuse.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
guess its the embarrassment that does the trick








.

I'm not anti time-out, but MY whole purpose for a time out is to give me and my kid some breathing room to calm down.

Discipline via humiliation is definitely OUT in my book!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

That's gross.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
How does the mat help with removing them from the situation?

I was picturing the playground.







:


----------



## Shera971 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmm, I do time outs with DS who is 3. But I don't think I would ever use that mat. Seems to be more of an embarassment tool than a tool for a child to calm down and think about their actions.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

I can't imagine doing so many time outs that you need to buy a special mat and haul it around with you.

I already drag too much crap with me as it is.


----------



## LessTraveledBy (Feb 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Daphneduck* 
I imagine that it would be pretty humiliating for a child to have to sit/stand on that thing, especially in front of their peers. That mother might as well carry around a dunce cap for her child, IMO.

A child needs to be talked to away from others... It is humiliating to be corrected right in front of everyone. (Not only do I think this is right, it also works much better because the child does not need to be defensive due to the humiliaton.)

So... I find this thing rather sad, really. It seems a bit threatening to me "You know I have IT with.....!!!" Since I would not want to humiliate a child by mmaking him stand on that thing in front of others, he would have to be in a room alone... while not necessarily in a familiar place.

Then again, I am not into time-outs to begin with. I agree with a pp: This things seems more suitable for dog training.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
I was picturing the playground.







:

Ah, that makes sense.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

So if you forget the mat, do you not do anything if the kid acts out?


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
So if you forget the mat, do you not do anything if the kid acts out?









Are those the only two choices?

I want the mat for me. It can be my happy spot. "No talking to Mama. She's in the bullseye."


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Are those the only two choices?

Oops, forgot to actually quote what made me think of that.

"You know I have IT with.....!!!"

I was just picturing someone being like that and not actually giving timeouts when they forgot the mat.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, LOL! I get it.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

If I was going to use time-out I wouldn't tote a mat around to do it. There are plenty of out of the way places even in a grocery store, and especially right outside of the grocery store that you can go to to use this as a punishment.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Are those the only two choices?

I want the mat for me. It can be my happy spot. "No talking to Mama. She's in the bullseye."

That's a better use imho...use it when you (or anyone else in the house) needs quiet time. Sitting on the mat means do not disturb!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

We actually use time out with our kids when they get violent. It's more of a 'you need to stay away from everyone until you can control your rage' thing, but we still remove them from the situation and make them sit somewhere (chair, couch, etc..) until they've calmed down.

As far as sitting still in the spot without threatening, one of our kids sits perfectly still until we can tell him to get up. The other two, we just ask if they're really ready to get up and be kind to others. Usually they'll sit back down.


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh and the mat is stupid. Buy a $1 place mat and write TIME OUT on it if you really feel you need one of those.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I think this is so silly.

Firstly, $10 plus shipping to make my kid good? Uhm...that's just weird. Sorta like a pill to make me thin? Or...

Nice try to get my money, guys.

Secondly...I'm NOT carrying it around. I won't use a nursing bib thingy, and I won't carry around a time out mat. C'mon. Really? If you really want to have a consistent spot, why don't you use an old towel or blanket or something.

But it's not the MAT that does it, folks. You still gotta teach your kids. It's not like the magic mat rubs something off on them, ya' know. The ad was, uhm...well, false advertising?

And I'm anti-time out. My kids have never had one. They don't even know those words. It's just dumb, IMHO. I don't care to plop my child in some spot and allow them to seethe with anger or writhe with embarrassment, or pout and withdrawl from me. I'd much rather get through whatever it is together and move on and have a good time. Really, life is so much happier that way than keeping score and all that time out business.

I believe that you should teach your kids how to be nice people at home, so that you don't have to do embarrassing things to them when you are out. Wait...that makes it sound like I think you should do embarrassing things at home, lol. I mean people tend to do embarrassing things to their kids when they are out because they seem to feel a need (embarrassed themselves, perhaps?) to let everyone who is there know that they are a "good parent" and it's the kids' fault. So...the kid is the scape goat when the parent overreacts. If my children are nutso in public, I take the cue that we need to practice more at home. Or just plain old pick a different day.

But nope, I'm not hauling around a time out mat.

Silly, silly.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

It kind of makes me think of taking a switch along in my back pocket; I TOTALLY get that time outs are not like that (and might use them myself sometime if we end up needing to).

But the whole idea of dragging along a mat wherever I go is just crazy to me. My assumption is that my child will behave and although some days ha, ha, ha, I don't really want to give him the message that I assume he won't.


----------



## COVegMom (Mar 9, 2008)

A disturbing tool, but a brilliant way to make some $$$. Who would have thought people would actually buy that?


----------



## flower01 (Aug 1, 2007)

I love that the description says "Makes great gifts!" and "Don't leave home w/o one."

A great gift? - now that would be embarassing. Is it a gift for the parent? Or the child? And what kind of occasion would this be a good gift for?

"Oh, Johnny. Happy 2nd Birthday! Now that you're terrible, you get to carry around your punishment with you wherever you go. "


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Seems silly and unnecessary even if your family uses time out. What I want to know is if I got one could I stand on it and no one would talk to me -including my children- cause if so I'm in.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

We do use time-out, but I can't see carrying around a special mat for it.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phathui5* 
We do use time-out, but I can't see carrying around a special mat for it.

If my kids are acting up I just say "You know, the grocery store has a time out." or whereever we are.

They look shocked every time.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *transformed* 
If my kids are acting up I just say "You know, the grocery store has a time out." or whereever we are.

They look shocked every time.

I may have to steal this idea.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Freefromitall* 
I'm confused as to why, if you do timeouts, you'd need a portable mat. My mom did timeouts, without a special rug. Maybe she was just lucky that she could consistently find buildings with walls and corners and such?

I have no issue with timeouts, but see no need to carry a mat around. The main problem I have out and about is my 3 1/2 yrold runnong off and no coming when called. Most of the time, I can just tell erh she listens, or she has to hold my hand or go in a cart, or back in her stroller if I have it. And I follow thru. I have also just had her sit pon the floor near where I was looking, as I didn't have a cart or stroller.

I could see using it at home, altho at this point, I have my daughter sit on the couch or go to her room.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I want the mat for me. It can be my happy spot. "No talking to Mama. She's in the bullseye."

LOVE this idea.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

I can't believe someone thought that thing was a good idea.

It has time out written in HUGE letters...they would only do that to point out that the child is misbehaving therefore the company that produces it had embarrassment IN MIND during the design of the product. That makes me a little ill.









We've always used time outs with DS1, but we always used them as a cooling off period, not a 'everyone look at the BAD little kid' example.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

We do time-outs for the child. For them to take a minute, step back and realize whatever they've been doing/did is not acceptable behavior. Or, on the bad days, a time out for me to give me a break even if they aren't putting 2 and 2 together. Knock on wood, I have never had to give a time out anywhere but our house and I can't imagine I would do it if needed. Where are they supposed to stand by themselves at and not be at risk of being taken or running off?

There's no need for a mat. We don't even use the same spot at home. I don't want them to get bad feelings every time they walk by a certain step or chair. So we change it up and this way there is no negative connotation to any areas of the house.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

People will spend money on anything.

For $15, I'd rather go out for dinner.

If my child needs a time out in public, we'd just go home.


----------



## Ceinwen (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
I'm not anti time-out in all cases, but discipline through humiliation is awful. That makes me so sad for her LO.

I will occasionally use TO as a last resort, but never ever where my dd would be embarassed by it. That's absolutely awful.


----------

